# Polishing Machine Hire



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi All

I'm considering hiring out my polishing machines when I'm not using them. The two machines are:

The Ultimate Detailing Machine - a random orbital polisher which mimics hand movement but produces minimal heat in the polishing process so is very safe to use.


























The Makita - an advanced rotary polisher capable of fast swirl removal.










Just putting the feelers out at the moment for this idea. Anyone interested please drop me a PM.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I cant see this being a good plan, but there you go.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Dont think this is a great idea if I'm honest Matt....


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

To be honest I'd not like anybody else using my tools.

You'd need to provide a new set of pads every time too, would you want to hire a machine that's supplied with 2nd hand pads?

And imagine the damage that an inexperianced user could inflict to.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Keep it civil gents please!

Don't make me have to come back to this thread


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

As vipers says no more name calling please! I have just deleted a load of posts, some probably innocent so apologies!

Matt also consider PAT testing and liability insurance


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Matt also consider PAT testing and liability insurance


That's a bloody good point, something that I'd not even thought of.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

PAT testing is very cheap, so though you'd need it (and you probably should have it even as a detailer) it's worth doing.

It shouldn't be more than £5 per item per year with a local sparky.

S


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> You'd need to provide a new set of pads every time too, would you want to hire a machine that's supplied with 2nd hand pads?


Totally agree. The hirer would have to get their own pads, or possibly I could put together basic packs for people.

If people aren't proficient in the use of the machines I could supply training, or possibly offer assisted Details where I'm onboard for the whole thing.



Brazo said:


> Matt also consider PAT testing and liability insurance


Thanks for pointing that out. I've looked into liability insurance and it's pretty cheap, as is PAT testing.


----------



## Mogs ST (Aug 27, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> If people aren't proficient in the use of the machines I could supply training, or possibly offer assisted Details where I'm onboard for the whole thing.


This sounds like a really good idea sort of a one to one lesson on the clients own car :buffer:

Mogs


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that after considering all of the hidden costs / problems you should go for it mate! I am in the process myself of starting something off which is hard work but the results will be worth it!

Good luck to you mate


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Your a brave man to go down this road matt, 

But I suppose if its a case that you only need them at the weekend, then its a canny way of getting some revenue off them during the week.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Matt, I think its a great idea. If you priced the hire of the machine right, I am sure you would have a fair bit of custom. 

I know when I first started out that if there was someone who would loan me a machine for a few days to sort my paintwork and get it perfect, I'd have done it.

:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

You bu a Kestral rotary for £70.

I sure if you looked after it, after a couple of months use you could get £50 back for it on here, so you hire rate would have to be pretty cheap.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's comments so far. 

Both postive and negative points are appreciated as it's all constructive in thinking things through.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

This could be a good idea for training. You supply the machine and if needed the pads. Give one or two hours training then leave them with the machine to finish off their car. 

I wouldn't hire them myself but a one on one training with machines supplied would be great. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it comes down to all the agro involved posting it, returning it, then some one just robbing it, and you having to take depos, refund depos, 

What would work is if you had a detailing "studio" (as many like to call them) and rented that out on a day rate in machines products and so on, now that would work.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

It could work, there are quite few tools in hire shops that you could nearly buy for the hire charge, so if its something people don't use often or see as a one off use i think a hire service is viable. The hassle factor would be my main concern, ie if one gets bust on loan you maybe left without the tools of your trade, you will also have to get another one out to the hirer.
If you can get by without the loan ones though then great
oops just read these are your main polishers for work not spare ones, in that case i would be very hesitant.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

james b said:


> I think it comes down to all the agro involved posting it, returning it, then some one just robbing it, and you having to take depos, refund depos,
> 
> What would work is if you had a detailing "studio" (as many like to call them) and rented that out on a day rate in machines products and so on, now that would work.


I agree there's a degree of hassle involved. I don't think you could do postage, just local only, mainly due to the cost.

A 'studio' idea is definitely plausible. Did you see on 5th Gear the place where you can pretty much do this for servicing your car? i.e. you get a bay and tools for an hourly rate. Would be great for people who haven't got a working space or tools at their home.



Ultimate said:


> It could work, there are quite few tools in hire shops that you could nearly buy for the hire charge, so if its something people don't use often or see as a one off use i think a hire service is viable. The hassle factor would be my main concern, ie if one gets bust on loan you maybe left without the tools of your trade, you will also have to get another one out to the hirer.
> If you can get by without the loan ones though then great
> oops just read these are your main polishers for work not spare ones, in that case i would be very hesitant.


If it developed to this scale then yes, I agree the risk to your own tools are too great and you would have to buy ones specifically for hiring out.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Matt, i could be interested in this. Any ideas on prices etc?

Thanks, Gaz


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt you know if you do this 1 to 1 training, Mel will be there :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

vw beetle said:


> Matt you know if you do this 1 to 1 training, Mel will be there :thumb: :buffer:


Good stuff. Perhaps next time you want some Detailing done I can come to you and we can combine it with some training. Maybe even on the Transporter :doublesho

Hope you're all well Steve.


----------

